# 16 ft Smokercraft



## fishingmich (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been stalking this forum for about 2 years. So now its time to jump in with both feet. I recently purchased a 16 ft Smokercraft deep vee for $300 from CL and a trailer for $100. Score me! Other than the original $400, add in new leds, ladder stabilizer and pvc (for the most amazing guide posts EVER!), winch, tilting bunk brackets and a keel roler and bracket, I'm only in for about $500 total so far. Berfore I get pouned about the fact that I haven't posted any pics, I don't have them on a camera yet, just my phone. And I'm not exactly computer literate. As soon as I figure out how to load my pics, you will have them. TTFN!


----------



## LonLB (Oct 18, 2011)

where at in lower MI are you....


And figure out how to post pics. :lol:


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just make a text message with the pictures then send the text contact to your exact email. The go to you email and save each picture to your desktop by right clicking each pic and click save target or save picture as then just save it. Ban its on the computer.


----------



## fishingmich (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Lon, thanks for the jab! =D> SE lower, between Tecimseh and Ann Arbor. Where is Klinger Lake?


----------



## fishingmich (Oct 22, 2011)

My pride and joy.


----------



## fishingmich (Oct 22, 2011)

Another view.


----------



## fishingmich (Oct 22, 2011)

My sweet guide posts!


----------



## fishingmich (Oct 22, 2011)

A blank canvas. I can hardly wait to get started! Woohoo!


----------



## fishingmich (Oct 22, 2011)

Any input would be greatly appreciated. I've done a coupleboats in the past, but nothing too over the top. The first one was a 14' jon and the second was a 14' Starcrfaft V. As far as I'm concerned, this is the last boat I'm gonna buy. The main problem with these boats is that there is never enough storage. Stuff all over the floor, always tripping over ropes, life jackets, tackle boxes and god knows what else. My 10 yr old is always complaing about all of the stuff laying around, so my goal with this build is to create enough storage so there is nothing on the floor, except maybe a cooler with food and drinks. (Necessities)


----------



## fishingmich (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey MDF, thanks for the tip about posting pics. It worked great. W here in MD do you live? My sister lives in Cumberland.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 23, 2011)

fishingmich said:


> My pride and joy.



I like it, and good deal. Enjoy your project.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 24, 2011)

Good luck on your project. Lots of photos of your progress please


----------



## LonLB (Oct 29, 2011)

fishingmich said:


> Hey Lon, thanks for the jab! =D> SE lower, between Tecimseh and Ann Arbor. Where is Klinger Lake?




Just off US12 between Sturgis, and White Pigeon. About 35 minutes west of Coldwater.


----------



## fishingmich (Nov 3, 2011)

Starting demolition. Taking this bench out to make a little more floor space.


----------



## fishingmich (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is the basic layout for the front deck. When I'm done, I plan to have a ridiculous amount of storage. Thats the major drawback with these boats, no storage.


----------



## fishingmich (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats not the complete front decl, it's missing a couple of pieces, but you get the main idea. The back deck is going to be similar.


----------



## fishingmich (Nov 5, 2011)

Basically, any place I can put a hatch for storage, I'm putting one. Shallow storage, deep storage; storage, storage everywhere. And also the start of the floor.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey fish, I live in westminster. Im know Cumberland pretty well its nice over there. Hope everything going good with that boat!


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 2, 2012)

Well it's been a couple of months since i've really done any work on the boat. My son is home sick from school, so I decided to play on the computer and just see how computer literate I really am. So hopefully my cute little sketch will load like I want it to. I have a buddy that is going stir crazy in this stupid Michigan winter so he volunteered to eurethane some of my boards for the floor supports.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 2, 2012)

It also going to have a 55# thrust Minn Kota V2 Powerdrive electric steer trolling motor and a 15 hp Mercury outboard with a 55# thrust Minn Kota Endura tm on the back.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 2, 2012)

fishingmich said:


> It also going to have a 55# thrust Minn Kota V2 Powerdrive electric steer trolling motor and a 15 hp Mercury outboard with a 55# thrust Minn Kota Endura tm on the back.




NICE! =D> 


That'll be a nice setup. I'd like to get one of those Endura's for mine!


----------



## ultra353 (Feb 3, 2012)

Did that boat come from the traverse city area? I happen to see one just like on CL a while back. Sweet boat by the way.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 3, 2012)

Sure did, Cadillac! I texted the guy and he said he would take $300 for it and I couldn't pass it up. 16 ft long, 66 inch beam. Even though the wife wasn't exactly overjoyed since I haven't sold my otherboat and trailer yet. She doesnt understand that when I'm done with this boat mod, It will still be $5000 or more cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## ultra353 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yep, thats the one i saw. Did you get the motor with it, if i remember correctly it came with a evinrude 9.9. Great score ! I tried to get my fishing bud to go get that but he didn`t want to drive that far, in case it was all beat up/ rough shape. too bad cause thats exactly what he was looking for. Thats an awsome boat you got, looks to be in great shape.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, it's pretty sweet. It's in real good shape and definitley worth $300. No I didnt get the motor. He wanted $600 for the boat and motor and I already have a 15 hp Mercury, so I offered him $300 for the boat and it was a done deal. It's gonna look totally different when I'm done. My son and I plan on using it for everything from walleye fishing on the Maumee River to Salmon fishing on the Manistee. Summer of 2013 or 2014 were planning a trip to fish the French River and Georgian Bay. My son is 10 and I plan on traveling all over Michigan when we're done with it. Maybe even a trip south to fish for stripers.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey ultra,tell your buddy I said thanks. It was a kind of a haul. Me and my son drove up one Saturday after his football game and we didn't get home until 11:30 PM. 3 1/2 hours one way. Last I knew he still had the motor if your looking. I still have his number. Once I'm done working on it, I'm gonna snd him some pics. It wont evrn look like the same boat.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

The man with the man! He was pumped about this pic.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

Upper Penninsula trip 2010


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

Another U.P. picture! Some of the most beautiful country in the world.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

Sometimes I think his but is permenantly glued to the front seat of my boat!


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

All we need is a bass and a walleye and we'll look like we might know how to fish! At least he does.


----------



## Wayfaraway (Feb 5, 2012)

Quite the fisherman! Seems like you said he is a football player, and I saw a basketball shirt too! Outdoors-man and an Athlete!

I like what you are doing with the boat, are you going to make small cubby storages between the floor joists of the lower deck? I hate to waste space and that what I did. I can't put a lot down there, but it's a great place for plano boxes and other tackle. A lot of guys put flotation foam down there, but we fish away from big boats, and on small lakes, (So I shouldn't get swamped) so I didn't put any down there (hope that doesn't come back to bite me!).


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

Everything under the front deck will be storage, but not the back. Under the front deck and 4 small storage holes on top of the front 2 benches, which can each hold 2 Plano 3600 boxes. The 2 front small storage holes will hold a Gladware storage box on one side and the other side will be for the dock line, that way it's not on the floor and we're not tripping over it. The Gladware storage box will be for keys, wallet and phone. Misc stuff that doesn't need to get wet or disappear. I'll have one of those in the back too, for my wallet, keys and phone. In between the two back benches I'm gonna have storage boxes that are almost 6 ft long, about 18 in high and probably 12 in wide. On the port side I'm gonna have built in tackle storage, aka battery boxes that will hold 4 3600 boxes, two of those and then on the starboard side there will be storage for jackets, rain gear etc.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

Wayfaraway, I got the idea for my front and back decks from utahbasskicker. If you look at his post, his decks are simple, easy and functional. The main difference between mine and his will be access to the storage space under the front deck.

I also want to thank you, reed and all of the other soldiers that are part of this site. Without you guys we would not be able to have something like this without the government telling us yes or no. I tend to be a very forward person and say whats on my mind and in other countrys I would be in prison or executed for that. And to all the vets I say THANK YOU.

I would be honored to have any of you in my boat.


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

Also the battey box idea came from utahbass also. I haven't seen it in his build yet, but I bought a couple and used one in my current boat. They work out pretty well. I'll post pic of it in a little bit. I'm also going to have storage hatches covering up the battery boxes.


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 5, 2012)

That set up will work great. The boat is laid out like my 14 ft Alumacraft, with 4 bench seats. Looking forward to the finish. I live in Michigan as well in Roseville by lake St. Clair.

Jim


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

My current chariot


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

Weapons in our arsenal


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

Battery bx storage under the rear bench and support for the fat man's seat. Thanks utahbass for the batery box storage idea. Can't wait to see yours once they're installed.

Hey Jim, do you take your Alumacraft on LSC? Right now I've got a 14 ft Starcraft and I wouldn't even think about going on LSC with mine. Do you have a build on here?


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 5, 2012)

My super sweet new lights for my guide posts. Can't wait to see them at night.


----------



## Wayfaraway (Feb 5, 2012)

Fishingmich- you are more than welcome. I love your ideas! I may try the. Battery box idea also! I try to use any space that might be closed in or wasted for storage. I have so many little access doors on my build. Lol. I hate being without something. I guess that's the military side of me. I wanna have all the equipment for any situation that could arise. Lol. You never know when you could be fishing and the zombie apocalypse could kick off.  I always pack heat no matter where I go. :O


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 6, 2012)

fishingmich said:


> Battery bx storage under the rear bench and support for the fat man's seat. Thanks utahbass for the batery box storage idea. Can't wait to see yours once they're installed.
> 
> Hey Jim, do you take your Alumacraft on LSC? Right now I've got a 14 ft Starcraft and I wouldn't even think about going on LSC with mine. Do you have a build on here?



It's the only place I take it, so far. Wind is always a factor in the formula There are plenty of launches around the lake, especially Anchor Bay that you would be more then safe, and have a excellent day of fishing. :wink: 

Yes on my boat mod, the link is https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23426


----------



## ultra353 (Feb 6, 2012)

Well worth the drive Fishinmich, I`ll pass that along to my fishing bud, LOL. You have a great fishin partner there, nothing but awsome memories your both gonna get. My son is 10 as well, we ( my 11 yr old daughter as well) try to go as often as we can. He caught some nice fish the the last 2 yrs but sometimes he starts to get bored if not at least catching something. Always bring worms! Here are a few pics, the pike which another fishin bud is hold for him while i took the pic really got him going, he was 8 at the time. 
We try to take at least 1 trip up to fletchers pond every summer, my fishing buddies and i load up all the kids and usually 3 boats and go. Keep us posted on your progress, I have a build myself that i havent got going for a few reasons, but possibly this spring .


----------



## ultra353 (Feb 6, 2012)

A few more


----------



## ultra353 (Feb 6, 2012)

Just not feeling it today!


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 15, 2012)

My son is never not feeling it. I think he would have to be dead to "not feel it"!


----------



## ultra353 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, are you upset with me? I posted a few pics of my son on your thread to show the common bond we have as parents to our children, since both being the same age and both liking the same things. I see how proud you are of your son as you should be and i have that special feeling too. It wasn`t meant to be a comparision in any way at all, like oh yea, well look at mine my son compared to yours, thats the last thing that crossed my mind. 
Your son is a very accomplished fisherman/sportsman at 10 yrs old. Maybe I`m taking your post wrongly but it just seemed like you slammed my son for " not feeling like it that day" it suppose to be a LOL momoment. Take care.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 17, 2012)

Ultra.... I think he just meant his son is always ready to fish... Sound like my boy...always ready...or maybe thats me....lol


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 18, 2012)

Yah I don't think he was bashing your son, just making a comment about his own...


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 18, 2012)

Ultra, I was not slammin your son in that post. All I was saying is that my son is always ready to go fishing, no matter what. I'm the last person to ever slam anyones kid. At least he was out on the water with you instead of playing video games. I hate those damn things! I liked all the pics you posted, especially with the kids. I don't go anywhere without at least one of my kids with me, and my daughter is 17! Apparently I'm not as big of a dork as I thought! LOL!


----------



## ultra353 (Feb 19, 2012)

I completely apologize to you and your son fishinmich!! I `m the one( idiot) who took it the wrong way. I think you and your first mate are fantastatic, many people only wish they have the bond you do. Keep us posted on your boat progress as we look forward to it.  Sorry again for my miss understanding.


----------



## fishingmich (Mar 4, 2012)

Haven't had much to post lately with the "awesome" weather we've been having in Michigan. But it's the little victories I'm looking for. Got the outer transom board cut an my buddy got it urethaned for my. Lucky for me he was bored. And an added custom touch.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 19, 2012)

Time to get to work and get us some updates man!


----------



## fishingmich (Mar 20, 2012)

Finally got a chance to get out today even though we probably should have been working on the new boat. Of couurse, isn't this is the whole reason why we are all on this site building the boats that we are?


----------



## fishingmich (Mar 20, 2012)

We were crappie fishing in a canal when he caught this, and boy, was he fired up! I've never even caught a dogfish before! God I love that kid!


----------



## bigrog61 (Mar 21, 2012)

Great pic!!! You can't help but get a smile on your face when you see a young man having a blast with his dad. Bet he had a great fight with that one.


----------



## fishingmich (Apr 5, 2012)

He sure did Rog! He caought that on a mediume light spinning rod and he was all wound up. The weather turned here in Michigan and has gotten back to normal, so it's a little chilly to do a lot to the boat. I wanted to get the outside painted and we got started, but this is about as far as we got. I need to finish scraping the registration numbers and stickers off and hen we'll be ready to paint the other side. Got about half of the port side done. And then the trip to Daytona with my daughter's softball team came. We don't see signs like this here in Michigan! I hate Florida!


----------



## fishingmich (Apr 5, 2012)

Can we say guided fishing trip! 6 lbs was the biggest.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like you had a very successful trip! I cant imagine living with reptiles that could eat you, no thanks!


----------



## Vermonster (Apr 6, 2012)

UtahBassKicker said:


> Looks like you had a very successful trip! I cant imagine living with reptiles that could eat you, no thanks!



Funny... that was the last day my wife ever went fishing with me. We were in a small john, private lake, and a king snake fell into the boat at her feet. I must say that little john was quite stable to tolerate her coming to join me on my seat. I flipped him overboard and she settled down... until she saw the cottonmouth swimming about 50 yards away. That was when the day ended.


----------



## fishingmich (Apr 6, 2012)

I can deal with the alligators but the snakes are a whole different story. I drove over to Orange City to Blue Springs State Park and fished the St. Johns River for a while. I could only see about 3 feet out into the water from the bank, so there could have been an alligator watching me all the time. He probably was thinking "Thats the biggest pig I've ever seen!"


----------



## fishingmich (May 9, 2012)

Not much work has gotten done lately, but I did get it almost completely painted and a couple of the benches ready to come out. Oh and the numbers will go on this weekend, courtesy of Sixgun86. And a little fishing in the mean time.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 9, 2012)

UtahBassKicker said:


> Looks like you had a very successful trip! I cant imagine living with reptiles that could eat you, no thanks!




The only thing you have to worry about gators is - how am I going to cook them :-k Snakes on the other hand are a little more sneaky and don't taste as good


----------



## fishingmich (Jun 10, 2012)

F4F, love wht you did with your boat. MaybeI should plan another trip to Florida so I can drop mine off and you can finish it for me. Yours is definitely one of the nicer one on here. Complete transformation. Is that just a painted plywood floor or did you put some kind of vinyl down? Next time I'm in the Sunshine state, I'd love to fish with you.


----------



## fishingmich (Aug 6, 2012)

Not much work done on the Smokercraft lately. It's been too hot to do too much. Hot weather is HELL on us fat people! Don't really want to spend every free moment working on the boat when we could be fishing some. This was from Saturday. He picked out his own plastic worm; color,size, everything. He was stoked after catching these fish.


----------

